# Old man sitting on bench



## wtanaka




----------



## wildmaven

Can you lighten up his face a little?


----------



## LaFoto

Heya Wesley, welcome to ThePhotoForum. 
You're bringing us a nice photo as your personal introduction. Thank you.

By the look of things, the bright sky made the camera not bring out many highlights in his face, though. Do you work with Photoshop? You might want to partially light up this photo?


----------



## kundalini

Welcome.  

If your camera has the functions, get in close and take a meter reading off his face, back up and recompose with those settings.  You may also want to move around just a bit, the antenna and roofline detracts from the subject.  I really like these kinds of photos.


----------



## wtanaka

Is this other picture too dark too?


----------



## wtanaka

recalibrated monitor, re-leveled photo:


----------



## LaFoto

In comparison to the first, this now looks a tad flat, but the man is certainly a lot better here than in the first photo. (And my screen is pretty bright as it is). But the greens of the foliage is a bit grey now...


----------



## wtanaka

lafoto: do you have an LCD screen that you haven't done monitor calibration on?  What gamma is your screen displaying at?  I'm curious how similar what you're looking at is to what I'm looking at now and to what I was looking at before I adjusted my monitor gamma from somewhere around 1.6 (which is closer to Mac standard) to its present value somewhere between 2.3 and 2.5 (which is more similar to a CRT)


----------

